# Keine Erdungsfahne im EG - Und nun?



## Toddy80 (26 November 2008)

Hallo,

folgender Fall:

- Gebäude mit KG, EG ,1.OG ,2.OG und 3.OG
- Nur eine Erdungsfahne (Rundstahl) im 3. OG vorhanden
- Einführung Hauptleitung im EG von eigener Trafostation
- Erdanschlusspunkte an jedem Ablauf im Keller vorhanden
- Leitungseinführungen (Gas, Wasser, Heizung) fast an allen Außenwänden
   im Keller
- Gebäude noch im Rohbauzustand

Frage:
- Kann ich im Erdgeschoss die Hauptpotentialausgleichschiene setzen und  
  mir die Erde aus dem 3. OG holen?
- Was habe ich sonst noch für Möglichkeiten?

Gruß

Toddy


----------



## mst (26 November 2008)

Toddy80 schrieb:


> - Was habe ich sonst noch für Möglichkeiten?


 
Im KG einen Tiefenerder schlagen und mit Pot-Schiene im EG verbinden


----------



## Toddy80 (26 November 2008)

Hi,

nicht möglich. Betondicke ca. 1m.


----------



## Sockenralf (26 November 2008)

Hallo,

Erder außerhalb vom Gebäude und dann durch die Kellerwand?



MfG


----------



## maxi (26 November 2008)

Smiles,

geile Kombii gibt es da :O)

Falls es ein Wohnbau ist (Also Leute darin wohnen) oder es eine Nass oder Feuchtzelle im Haus gibt. Oder Medizinisch genutzt wird, oder Tiere darin gehalten :O)

Also du benötigst an sich zwingend eine Fundamenterder.
Den habt ihr dann anscheinen vergessen?

Dann müsst ihr einmal um das Gebäude herum einen `geschlossenen` Ringerder verlegen.

Wer ist den bei euch der Natzbetreiber? (Also von wem ist das Kabel das zu euch ins Haus kommt=)

Im Osten gibt es Netzbetreiber die Staberder zulassen würden.

-


Jetzt noch mal eine Frage, Was macht den eine Erdungsfahne im 3. OG???
Woran ist diese den angeschlossen?

Falls du mir genauere Informationen gibst kann ich dir recht genau vorschlagen was du machen müsstest :O)
Habe den Schmarri bis ins FF mal lernen müssen.


----------



## Toddy80 (26 November 2008)

- Fundamenterder vorhanden inkl. Blitzschutz (hat eine Firma gemacht)
- Nur eine Erdungsfahne (Rundstahl) im 3. OG vorhanden

Hatte vor, die Erdungsfahne mit Rundstahl (Durchmesser 10mm) bis ins Erdgeschoss zu verlängern. Ist das OK?
Denn im EG eine Pot.-Ausgleichschiene setzen (Rundstahl anschließen). An der Pot.-Ausgleichschiene im EG den PEN von der Einspeisung auflegen. Weiterhin je Stockwerk eine Pot.Schiene und die dann mit der im EG verbinden.


----------



## Ludewig (26 November 2008)

Wozu sind denn die "Erdanschlusspunkte im Keller" von denen du im ersten Post sprichst? Woran sind sie angeschlossen?


----------



## Toddy80 (26 November 2008)

Im Keller kommt bei jedem Wasserabfluss eine flexible Erdungsleitung mit großem Querschnitt hoch. Denke dass die mit dem Fundamenterder verbindung haben. Das könnte man klären. 
Wäre dass eine Möglichkeit?


----------



## Ludewig (26 November 2008)

Jedenfalls eher als ein Rundeisen im 3. Stock.
Gibt es denn keine Unterlagen zur Erdungsanlage?


----------



## maxi (27 November 2008)

Kapiere es nicht mehr.

Also es MUSS im Keller ein HAUPT Potentialausgleich an den Fundamenterder.

Vom Zähler bzw. Hausanschluss MUSS vom Hausanschlusskabel die Erde auf den Haupt Potentialsugleich im selben Querschnitt. Jedoch vom Zähler/Hausanschluss an die UV´s. N und PE Müssen vor den Zähler getrennt werden.


Dein Brauchwasser Muss nach und vor dem Zähler auf den Haupt Potentialausgleich.

Deine Wasser / Heizungsrohre usw. MÜSSEN ohne Unterbrechnung auf den Haupt Potentialausgleich. (einfach durchleiffen mit 4mm^2 ohne Abzuknipsen)

Je nach Versorger Müssen Erdungen in deine Nasszellen (Bäder etc.)

Hast du einen Antennemasten für Analaog, Sat etc. der zu Erden ist, MUSS vom Fundamenterder ein 16mm´2 verlegt werden, ohne Unterbrechnung. Oder der MAsten an einen Aussenblitzschutz angebracht. Hie rist zu beachten dass diese Erdung Brandsicher (Wegen Blitz) im Haus verlegt werden muss. (Ich habe dafür immer ein eigenes Rohr in der Ziegelwand oder hinter den Kaminschacht verlegt. 
(PS: Es darf auch durch die Seitenschotte in einen Kamin verlegt werden. Habe mit einen der Bosse vom VDE Verein (Mein Dozent in VDE) mal 2 Stunden darüber diskutiert ob es erlaubt ist und auch nicht gegen Brandschutzverordnungen verstösst. Waren usn dann einige dass dies die sicherste Lösung darstellt.

--

Als Tipp, Schnedie den Fundamenterder nicht ab, dann kannst du 2 oder 3 PE Schienen übereinder daran setzen.

--

Hoffe dadurch beantworten sich nun einige deiner Fragen.

Grüsse


----------



## Tobi P. (27 November 2008)

Toddy80 schrieb:


> Hi,
> 
> nicht möglich. Betondicke ca. 1m.



1m? Lachhaft. Loch im passenden Durchmesser bohren (notfalls mit Kernbohrgerät, habe hier für meins Bohrkronen runter bis D14) und Tiefenerder eintreiben. Anschliessend Loch rund um den Erder wieder abdichten. Geht ohne Probleme, habe ich schon oft genug machen müssen (Altbauten).


Gruß Tobi


----------



## Ludewig (27 November 2008)

Ich weiß zwar, dass Tobi.P aus Neuss Tiefenerder bis zum Erdmittelpunkt treiben kann. 

Ich habe aber verstanden, dass hier ein Fundamenterder eingebaut ist. Es ist bisher lediglich zu klären, ob er normgerecht ist und wie man dran kommt.

Da wäre ein zusätzlicher Erder erst die zweite Option, oder?


----------



## Ralle (27 November 2008)

Wenn der Erder im 3.OG rauskommt, dann muß der doch irgendwo in der Wand liegen, auch im Keller! Kommst du da nicht ran? Denn in der Erde muß er ja wohl sitzen.


----------



## Toddy80 (1 Dezember 2008)

Der Fundamenterder liegt natürlich in der Bodenplatte und verspringt von da aus in Stahl-Beton-Stützen und wird weitergeführt bis aufs Dach - für den Blitzschutz.
Das Problem ist, dass man nicht dran kommt.
Wir müssen keinerlei TAB oder ähnliches einhalten, da wir wie schon erwähnt unsere eigenen Transformatoren auf dem Betriebsgelände haben.

Als einzigsten Abgreifpunkt könnte der Anschluss im 3.OG in frage kommen.
Ist das OK, wenn ich den von da aus mit Rundstahl wieder zurück in das EG ziehe? Könnte von dort aus so durch einen Installationsschacht ins EG gezogen werden.

Außerdem haben wir vor, von dem Hauptpotentialausgleich (denn ja im Erdgeschoss - hier die Verbindung zum PEN) zu weiteren Potentialausgleichschienen zu gehen. Jedes Stockwerk, die Lüftungszentrale und die Heizungszentralle sollen eine eigene Potentialausgleichsschiene erhalten.

Gruß


----------



## nade (1 Dezember 2008)

Also wie Maxi schon sagte, ohne Unterbrechung, im min Querschnitt der Hauptzuleitung. Was sagt die Wandstärker der Kellerwände?
Wenn da bereits ein "Ringerder" vorhanden ist, würde auch nichts dagegen Sprechen, dadran abzugreifen, nur eben Korrosiionsgeschützt "Verpacken".
Eben diese Potenzialanbindung sollte einen Erdungswiederstand von 1,5K Ohm bei 50V Berührungsspannung und 750 Ohm bei 25V Berührungsspannung nicht überschreiten. des weiteren, was eigentlich bekannt sein müßte, ist das im Frühjahr nächsten Jahres die Übergangszeit vorbei ist. Also alle Steckbaren Kontakte bis 32A MÜSSEN über einen FI mit 0.03A abgesichert werden, alles größer 32A ist mit o,3A Abzusichern.
Ausnahmen sind fest angeschlossene Verbraucher, oder fest zugewiesene Steckkontakte, z.B. Pc, Kühlschrank, Server,....
Wobei hier eben die Meinungen auseinander gehen, weil ja nach Umänderungen eben der Fest zugewiesene Stromkreis auf einmal eben frei zugänglich ist.....


----------



## Homer79 (2 Dezember 2008)

> alles größer 32A ist mit o,3A Abzusichern


...wo bitte steht das denn??? 
Auf jeden Fall nicht in der VDE 0100-410...oder gibts schon ne noch neure*ROFL*


----------



## maxi (2 Dezember 2008)

Homer79 schrieb:


> ...wo bitte steht das denn???
> Auf jeden Fall nicht in der VDE 0100-410...oder gibts schon ne noch neure*ROFL*


 

Muss euch generell entteuschen.

Nun ist ALLES ALLES auf 0.03 (Nicht nur Bad und Nasszellen)

Und fast richtig zu nade.

Sollte 0.03mA baulich nicht gehen, (Ein Kuka roboter im Keller und so was Mann halt brauch :O) ) ist dieser Teilebreich mit 0.3 A abzusichern.


----------



## maxi (2 Dezember 2008)

Soll ich mal ein VDE buch schreiben? *Maxis grosses Kompendium des Stromzeugs und Datendingens*


----------



## maxi (2 Dezember 2008)

Ne Besser, 

Promovieren *Die Andwendbarkeit und Umsetzen der elektrotechnischen Vroschrften im Alltag*

Danach bin ich Dr. maxi


----------



## Homer79 (2 Dezember 2008)

> Muss euch generell entteuschen.
> 
> Nun ist ALLES ALLES auf 0.03 (Nicht nur Bad und Nasszellen)
> 
> Und fast richtig zu nade.


aber nicht über 32A, denn laut vde gehts dort um Steckvorrichtungen bis 20A die durch den Laien bedient werden können, aber ebend keine 32A CEE Steckdosen oder größer...ich lasse mich gern eines besseren belehren, aber es steht nun mal dort so drin.

Gruß


----------



## Toddy80 (2 Dezember 2008)

Nochmal, 
wir haben keinen Zähler oder Hausanschlusskasten, da wir einen eigenen Transformator haben!

Werde mich an die Blitzschutzfirma wenden und mal sehen was die dazu meinen.


----------



## nade (2 Dezember 2008)

Toddy80 schrieb:


> Nochmal,
> wir haben keinen Zähler oder Hausanschlusskasten, da wir einen eigenen Transformator haben!
> 
> Werde mich an die Blitzschutzfirma wenden und mal sehen was die dazu meinen.



Und trotzdem haben die VDE Vorschriften auch hier ihre Geltung.
 Was hier wegfällt, sind die TAB des jeweiligen EVU´s.
Habe die Aktuelle mom nicht zur Hand, allerdings kann ich mich daran entsinnen, das alles bis 32A. Zu den größer 32A kann auch sein, das es sich hierbei um "provisorischen Stromversorgungen, also Baustrom, Ausstellerbetriebe,... usw handelt)
Ach ja und für die Kuka-Roboter, würde es wohl vielleicht ein Allstromsensitiver FI tun. Was dann aber wiederrum zu Messebetrieb, Schaustellergedingensgedöhns gehören würde.
Ansonsten denke ich das so ein Roboter nicht gerade mal mit ner Ameise/Eidechse an die Produktionsstätte gekarrt wird, und in eine gerade mal freien 32ger CEE gesteckt wird. Also Festangeschlossen ist.
Im Heimgebrauch sind diese Steckkontakte recht selten. Nur eben einen Grund der da bedacht sein sollte, wie schnell wird mal gerade so eine Verlängerung ohne Fi raus in die Natur gelegt, und nein nicht ein Energiewürfel mit FI, sondern eben z.B. ein Schweißautomat wird da benutzt.
Klar die 42V sind Schutzkleinspannung, nur eben könnte es auch anderes Gerät sein, wo einer dran kleben bleiben könnte.
Größer 32A tragen die 0,3A FI´s dem Brandschutz bei.


----------



## Sockenralf (3 Dezember 2008)

Hallo,

die Forderung nach einem RCD für ALLE Steckdosen gilt NICHT für "ständig überwachte Anlagen".

Mir hat letzten´s ein TÜVler bestätigt, daß z. B. die Anlage in einem Industriebetrieb als "ständig überwacht" gilt, wenn es qualifizierte Betriebselektriker dort gibt.



MfG


----------



## nade (6 Dezember 2008)

Oh Sockenralf, gut zu wissen. Also Industrieanlagen mit Betriebselektriker die die nach UVV vorgeschriebenen Wiederholungsprüfungen machen, brauchen nicht zwingend einen FI, so verstehe ich die Aussage nun. Also nun ja... Thx auch für die Info


----------



## maxi (10 Dezember 2008)

Dachte wir reden von eine Gebäude!

Also für Industrieanlagen, normale Produktionsanlagen etc. benötigt man meinen, vielleicht schon nun erneuerten, kentnisstand keienrlei FI.


----------



## Toddy80 (11 Dezember 2008)

"Bürogebäude" auf einem Werksgelände.


----------



## maxi (12 Dezember 2008)

Toddy80 schrieb:


> "Bürogebäude" auf einem Werksgelände.


 
Jo, da gilt Haus / Wohnbau.

Mir fällt ein, ich habe So was schon mal ermunternt gesehen.
Ist aber nicht der neue Flügel beim B4 von Roche? :O)


----------

